# Orange Peel Remedy?



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi--Have any of u heard of orange peel extract, 1000 mgs to control heartburn?? I read about it on adtonline.org. is this a gimmick or for real???? let me know either on here or via email...thanksart


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

I tried it once but I refluxed up the orange oil, which is strong. The pills were so big! May be worth a try. I just stopped Aciphex on own because on gentle eating days, I don't have a problem as long as have bowel movements with Zelnorm. Stuff costs money to try thought!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Citric peel--the white part--is one of the sources of quercetin, a flavonoid source. I have written elsewhere of how a blend of these nutrients has eliminated my heartburn and reflux. It's worth a try. (What I found was that symptoms reversed within about a month.)Mark


----------

